# Black Creek Derby/Qual Little Falls, NY 6.22-6.23



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Please join us at the beautiful Grasse Farm in Little Falls, NY 6.22-23.13 for our 3rd annual Derby/Qual Event. Entries close June 10 on EE.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

We'll be there, Cindy! Get the blender ready!  Should I bring a hula skirt?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Cindy and Bait....We will be their and also trying to recruit a couple more dogs!

Chris


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Bring them along. The more the merrier! Nice club, nice people, nice place.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

do you promise to be nice to a FT newbie?


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Bridget....we love FT newbies 

Bait, yes, bring the Hula Skirt 

Chris, thanks buddy, the more the merrier


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

coconut bra??????


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Dude,
It's all about time management.
Let's not break out into a chorus of "Fancy" just yet.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

The outfit doesn't work without the coconut bra.....


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Bait said:


> The outfit doesn't work without the coconut bra.....


Try Marshall's LOL


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Five days to go and only 7 entries  Please New England Derby Dawgs, DO NOT Allow Us to Experience the Great Defeat of Maine. WE WANT YOU!

http://youtu.be/OEo9Bh679wM

...and the lovely and vivacious Ms. Denise Page will be there


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Being a former member of Black Creek I hope it all goes well. My wife and I were members for about 8 years and worked many of the hunt tests. We have been gone for quite sometime but I see some of the same folks are still involved now as they were when we left there. That club is a great one! Best of luck!


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

I see you have 4 derby dogs... If you don't get ten will you run or cancel???

I'm running a junior at long point this weekend and will decide after that.

Thank you, Randy


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Cindy, 

I know of 2 dogs that will be at the Derby who are not signed up yet.........need 4 more!

Chris


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

unfortunately I am withdrawing.....sorry


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Let's see those DERBY DOGS! 
And QUAL DOGS! One more day to go!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Almost there....but could still use some more. Can't wait to see These beautiful grounds and the great Black Creek crowd. Heck, that's the main reason we are going. Sure as heck isn't like we have any dogs that have trained or prepared for it.


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Bait said:


> Almost there....but could still use some more. Can't wait to see These beautiful grounds and the great Black Creek crowd. Heck, that's the main reason we are going. Sure as heck isn't like we have any dogs that have trained or prepared for it.


Its a beautiful place, worth the drive for the views alone, a must see. We would be there, but unfortunately we have a prior family commitment. Hope its a success and you all have fun!

Andy


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

CamoDog said:


> Its a beautiful place, worth the drive for the views alone, a must see. We would be there, but unfortunately we have a prior family commitment. Hope its a success and you all have fun!
> 
> Andy


Oh, that's you, Andy? Cool! We'll catch ya up there next year dude!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

OK! Looks like we have a trial! Could still use some more company tho.


----------

